# New setup



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all

Bought a cherub off coffeebean here and kindly he got fracino to get me 4 x1mm steam tip.

Also got miginion off a ad on here. Still not set on position of machine etc as it's squeeze in corner after adding Knock box and tamp stand!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice - mignon looks made to match


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great! Congratulations on your new set up


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks great! I could see lots of great shots coming


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks all still need to dial in grinder once I get torr tamper and vst baskets. Stock double basket is 14g and not getting good shots at moment. Need to go finer without choking.


----------

